# favorite sleeping pad?



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

any suggestions on a sleeping pad for my cot? what's the warmest option? Are air mattresses bad? closed cell foam better? etc. thanks for any tips.


----------



## Rattler (Jul 13, 2014)

Get a pad from a smiths market place. They go on sale for $20 and are about 3' wide and about 6'6". I put a twin bed sheet on it too keep it clean. I haven't been cold on it.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

What @Rattler said. 
We also found a canvas cover that went over the foam at Home Depot . $18-$20


----------



## Shunter (Jul 23, 2014)

The klymit static v is my favorite. Very small and surprisingly comfortable.


----------



## Shunter (Jul 23, 2014)

I meant to say that it packs very small. Inflates to normal size.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Closed cell foam for insulation, air for comfort.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

If you don't mind spending a little more I have the big Agnes q core and it's awesome. It's inflatable but insulated with down, has a hot and a cold side and it packs down small and light so you can use it for backpacking . I like it so much I got one for the wife and got my friends to buy them as well


----------



## shortbreath54 (Apr 23, 2009)

Serta pillow top


----------

